# ASUS Netbook EeePC 900HS Bootet nicht!



## Meeresgeist (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund von mir hat ein ASUS EeePC 900HD.

Wenn er ihn starte bleibt irgenwann der Bildschirm schwarz beim Bootvorgang.
Und Oben links blinkt nur der coursur allein am Boot prompt, weiter gehts dann nicht.

Ich hab ihm bisweilen damit ausgeholfen das er dann F2 drücken soll und das Bios wieder ohne zu speichern verlassen, denn dann Bootet er weiter auf einmal, geht ins Windows Xp und man kann ganz normal mit dem Netbook arbeiten.

Es is keine Maus angeschlossen keine SD karte oder USB stickt je angeschlossen worden, das gerät wird nur fürs Surfen benutzt und bischen youtube und mails abrufen über W-lan.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich einstellen könnte das es ganznormal Bootet und nicht hängen bleibt mit Boot promt  beim Booten?


MfG Meeresgeist


----------



## kenji_91 (30. Oktober 2010)

system schon neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## Meeresgeist (30. Oktober 2010)

Nein habe ich noch net.

Ich nehme an das war die Sache mit der F9 Taste von der ich Gegoogelt habe.
Hab gehofft bevor das Große plattmachen kommt das man etwas im Bios einstellen kann.


----------



## Larson (30. Oktober 2010)

Was ist den als "1st Boot-Device" eingestellt?

Edit: Schon mal den Reset-Knopf gedrückt?


----------



## Meeresgeist (30. Oktober 2010)

Also das mit dem Boot device kann ich erst schauen wenn ich wieder zu meinem Kollegen komme.
Aber ich denke ich hab HDD eingestellt. Als ich damals drinne war als first Boot.
Hab aauch schon Networkboot probiert hat aber nix gebracht, hab es bestimmt auf HDD gelassen.
Nachdem ich verschiedenes durchprobiert habe.

Meinst du den neustart Knopf oder einen bestimmten andren?
Also nach Reset und Neustarts bleibt er immer so hängen beim Booten, also schwazer Bildschrim nachdem paar bootzeilen agbelaufen sind wo oben links der coursur blinkt.


----------



## Larson (30. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwo auf der Unterseite ist ein kleines Loch, wo man mit einer Nadel einen Reset Knopf drückn kann. Bei meinem war er aber unter dem XP-Sticker. Ein paar sekunden gedrückt halten, vllt hilfts ja was.


----------



## Meeresgeist (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich Danke dir für den Tipp.
Ich kannte nur das mit F9 taste um Xp neu aufzusetzten von Google bis jetzt.


----------

